# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى دينية >  الزكاة فريضة لا يجوز أن تكون محلاً للتشريع القانونى

## ساره يوسف

الزكاة فريضة لا يجوز أن تكون محلاً للتشريع القانونى

----------

